# Mojo Intermittent Timer



## jringels (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate how my Mojo's wings are constantly spinning. I know it helps attract birds from a distance, but if I were a duck I'd be like "Would ya land already!!?" Plus it loses its effectiveness late in the season as the birds get wise to that game. I have been monkeying around with making a timer that will turn the wings on for a few seconds, then off for a few. I think this would be more realistic, I think it would look like more than one duck landing, or ducks on the water stretching their wings. What do you guys think? I know Mojo sells a remote for like $40, but I'd rather reach for my gun or call than reach for the fob.
The one I want to make can be adjusted with a dial so you can change how much time the wings spin verses rest. I figure 5 seconds spin and 10 seconds rest seems about right. Or, the dial can be cranked up for constantly spinning wings. This timer would fit inside the tail of the Mojo, or maybe even replace the Mojo's on/off switch.

So, do you all think this is a good idea? What SPIN/REST time seems right? Thanks for all suggestions!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I use the remote and never have had a problem. In the early morning I let it run all the time. Later in the day when the sun is up I either take the whole thing down, or use the remote. I wait until the ducks spot the spinner and then will randomly turn the spinner off for a short while and then start it up again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

the reason why it quits working is because there are no yearling ducks left to kill late in the season because they have all been drawn to the robo ducks and killed. my opinion is use the call and leave the robo ducks for the youth hunts........


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I resisted buying a Robo duck for years and then one day I was hunting public land. There was a guy who set up across the pond from me with a Robo duck. I swear every duck that came into the pond went right for his Robo. He limited out with 5 greenhead mallards in about 1 hour. I ended up with one wigeon. This happened to me other times as well, and finally I realized that if I wanted to compete with other hunters on public land, I need a robo duck. I hate to say that but its true. A robo duck gives a guy a much better chance of shooting ducks. For field hunting it is a must. I field hunted this year for ducks and all I needed was a robo duck to shoot ducks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

like i said if neither of you had robos that day then you would have killed half his ducks and yours too. you should not have to compete with the robo duck you should have to compete with a call that is blown by the hunter and not who have the most money to put out the most machines. if it means killing a few less ducks because you can not have a robo any more then it won't take many years until the duck population gets high enough to kill them like you were with the robos. ROBOS are rediculous and poor sport.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

Expedite (the people who make Lucky Ducks) make an intermittent timer for $20. Although it does not have the option to adjust the on/off times.
http://www.edgebyexpedite.com/store/pro ... 291&page=1


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

$30moneyband said:


> the reason why it quits working is because there are no yearling ducks left to kill late in the season because they have all been drawn to the robo ducks and killed. my opinion is use the call and leave the robo ducks for the youth hunts........


Ive had amazing late season hunts over robo ducks...like the 4-man limit in an hour kind of amazing...I think it was almost comepletely the robo duck brinin those birds in


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry, I gotta do some hammering.

I dispised robo ducks. I believe it takes away the whole sport. Instead of your natural ability to set up decoys, guess the weather, and call in birds, you just put out a machine. It makes absolutely no sense to me. It doesn't reflect any ability on the hunter. Why not just sit at home and ask for a delivery of duck to the freezer? Pretty soon we will have guns to shoot for us because it's too hard to shoot. I'm only 16, so I guess I'm not your normal traditionalist.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sugerfree wrote: 
_Sorry, I gotta do the hammering. _I_ dispised robo ducks. I believe it takes away the whole sport. Instead of your natural ability to set up decoys, guess the weather, and call in birds, you just put out a machine. It makes absolutely no sense to me. It doesn't reflect any ability on the hunter. Pretty soon we will have guns to shoot for us because it's too hard to shoot. I'm only 16, so I guess I'm not your normal traditionalist. _
bandman wrote:
_sorry man, but what's done is done. there is no takin back technology w/o a law forbidding it. i wish the best to ya if you hunt w/o one but i promise you until every single duck outsmarts the spinner, you're an underdog to the setup next to you w/ one. 
on the other hand, the way i witnessed these things work when they first came out compared to now isn't quite the same. they still work good under most conditions but not like they did when they hit the market. 
but still; being on the X, knowing how to call (esp. situational calling), being concealed, and having the right set up is KEY by a long shot!!_
:toofunny: why do i think i've seen this somewhere?? just givin ya a hard time.
_________________


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, I know, I changed it a little, but not too much. If we are going to start the same fight over again, why not say the same thing?


----------

